# Anyone know any 32-bit MULTITIMBRAL vsts?



## ulrichburke2 (Jul 19, 2021)

Dear Anyone.

I'm disabled. I have to use disability input-by-mouse music software and the version I know and love is 32-bit. Which I know is olde worlde these days but it doesn't have a 64-bit version and I've yet to find a notation program as easy to understand as Quick Score Elite Level 2. However, it works with a kinda top-down list system. It's got 8 main tracks, think of them as titles of lists. Under each main track is 15 sub-tracks. So if the VST on the main track is monotimbral, of course you can't access the sub-tracks. If it's multitimbral, of course you can. So your choice goes between 8 tracks if all the VSTs are monotimbral, to 126 tracks if they're all multi. 

Anyone know of any 32-bit multitimbral VSTs with decent, affordable sounds or that you can load .WAV files into? I'll be honest, I'm more of a composer than a nerd so I don't really know what I'm asking about, but I'd love to have SOMETHING with affordable, decent sounds that I could just load one instance of and have up to - say - 8 or 16 sounds going in that one instance. Like Kontakt, only Kontakt instruments are a LEETLE outta my price range at the moment (if they weren't, I'd buy them!) Fell over the UVI Workstaion, which seems to be a Maizeplayer done by someone who REALLY knows what they're doing, but the price for their sounds is pretty ouch too - they don't seem able to think below 200 euros per instrument. Really, a nice piano, New Agey pad sounds (decent warm pads, stringpads, a chocolate-box assortment of other synthy-paddynesses, you'll know the kind!) would do me. But I'd love this theoretical thingy to be multitimbral so I could have a bunch of sounds going if I wanted to. 

Remembering it has to be 32-bit (so Sampletank no longer counts unless anyone's got a link to a 32-bit version - I know it USED to be 32-bit as well, AND legit free.....) anyone know of a multitimbral player with affordable instruments? 

Yours hopefully

Chris.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 19, 2021)

@DSmolken Would the Sfz / Plogue universe have 32 bit versions still floating around?


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 19, 2021)

A quick search rendered this result:



SAMPLELORD



SampleLord. It can play Soundfont 2.0 samples - which implies there should be a ton of freeware samples around. It also appears to be multitimbral and 32 bit. No idea if it’s any good though.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 19, 2021)

Soundfonts (free samples):









Soundfonts 4U


Free Quality SoundFonts (sf2) - for iOS apps (bs-16i, SoundFonts and JamKoo) - for Windows/Mac apps (sforzando, MuseScore and more) -General Midi SoundFonts




sites.google.com


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 19, 2021)

Again, I don’t have any personal experience with this one. But how about Decent Sampler?









Decent Sampler Plugin [FREE] - decent|SAMPLES


A FREE sampling plugin that allows you to play samples in the Decent Sampler format. Available in VST, VST3, AU, AAX, and Standalone for Mac, Windows, Linux, and iOS.




www.decentsamples.com





They have recently popped up on my radar because they are converting a lot of Pianobook samples.






pianobook – Every piano tells a story







www.pianobook.co.uk






It appears to be 32 bit compatible:

“The Decent Samples plugin is a FREE sample player plugin that allows you to play sample libraries in the DecentSampler format (files with extensions: dspreset and dslibrary). It is available in the following formats:

Windows (32-bit/64-bit): VST, VST3, AAX, Standalone”


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 19, 2021)

There’s also Zampler, which is also based on the Soundfont SF2 format. The German music magazine BEAT has issued tons of free samples for it. If you were to buy a couple of back issues of their magazine you’d gain access to a lot of synth, drums and other samples for a few bucks.

The player is free and Pluginboutique among many others offers it as a free download, but it seems to be only 64 bit now.

I did find this link, which says it also has a 32 bit version. Since I’m on my phone right now I can’t check whether this is actually true:



http://www.zampler.de/upload/Zampler-RX-25-Beat.zip



You may want to contact either Pluginboutique or BEAT magazine directly. Since this is freeware they would probably be able to hook you up with a 32 bit download link anyway.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 19, 2021)

Video: How to get 103 sample libraries for FREE! (Kontakt not required)


Last week, Fred Poirier released Decent Sampler versions for 103 instruments on Pianobook. Now you can download them for FREE and use them in your music. Check out composer Fred Poirier's video here: The easiest way to find the new instruments is via this google search...




vi-control.net


----------



## DSmolken (Jul 19, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> @DSmolken Would the Sfz / Plogue universe have 32 bit versions still floating around?


Sforzando, no, that's been 64-bit only for a while, and older 32-bit versions might not support newer libraries. Not sure if sfizz or LinuxSampler have 32-bit versions.


----------

